# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour 30-4-2013 nha trang, du lich nha trang 30.4, tour giá rẻ nha trang, du lịch

## tancuong_abctravel

*Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 2229 3779

Hotline: 0909 778 227 (Tư vấn 24/7)*

*Giá từ: 1,399,000 VND
Thời gian: 3 Ngày 3 Đêm
Khởi hành: Theo yêu cầu
Vận chuyển: Xe du lịch đời mới
Khách sạn: Du lịch Nha Trang
Lịch trình: Sài Gòn - Nha Trang*

_Được mệnh danh là chiếc boong tàu đầy nắng, Thành phố biển Nha Trang luôn có sức quyến rũ và hấp dẫn đặc biệt đối với những du khách yêu thích biển. Đến Nha Trang để tận hưởng những ngày nắng thú vị bên bãi biển trong xanh luôn e ấp vỗ về bờ cát trắng. Nắng phương Đông trên mặt vịnh hiền hòa như những dải bạc lấp lánh, lấp lánh... Từng đàn chim yến đây đó kéo nhau về tổ tha thiết gọi bầy như đang hòa ca cùng tiếng sóng biển rì rào, bất tận… tạo nên những âm thanh sống động, tuyệt vời. Chúng tôi gọi đó là những âm thanh cuộc sống… Đến với Nha Trang du khách sẽ có dịp khám phá Vinpearl Land, Vịnh Nha Trang, KDL Sinh Thái Yang Bay và càng thêm yêu những danh lam thắng cảnh của non nước hữu tình này._

*ĐÊM 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – NHA TRANG * 

20h00:Xe và HDV ABC Travel đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Trên xe đoàn tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua…Nghỉ đêm trên xe.

*NGÀY 01: NHA TRANG – BIỂN ĐẢO*  

06h30:Đến Nha Trang, dùng điểm tâm sáng.

08h00:Xe đưa đoàn tới cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang (một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới). Tới Bãi Tranh tắm biển, quý khách có thể tự do tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: môtô nước, ca nô, kéo dù Jetsky, bơi snock, lặn ngắm san hô.

11h00:Đoàn qua KDL Con Sẻ Tre dùng bữa trưa.

12h00:Về lại đất liền.Nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.

14h30:Xe đưa quý khách ra cảng Phú Quý, lên cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới, qua KDL giải trí Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt, tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, xem phim 4D, chương trình nhạc nước, tắm biển, tắm hồ bơi lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, xem thuỷ cung Vinpearl, chơi máng trượt trên đảo hiện đại và cao nhất… (Chi phí không bao gồm)

20h00:Xe đón đoàn về khách sạn, Dùng bữa tối với đặc sản nem Ninh Hòa nổi tiếng (Thay cho bữa cơm tối). Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

*NGÀY 02: NHA TRANG – KDL SINH THÁI YANG BAY* 

07h00 :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi Yang Bay.Trên đường đi đoàn nghe thuỵết minh về thành cổ Diên khánh.

09h00:Đến KDL Yang Bay, chinh phục Yang Bay 1: hành quân trong rừng, khám phá rừng nguyên sinh. Thăm hang chiến khu H1,khe Sửng Sốt và hang 2. Tham quan thác Yang Khang, dừng chân tại Bến Lội tắm thác…đoàn có thể tự do tham quan khu nuôi cá sấu, khu nuôi gấu, xem đua heo. Dùng bữa trưa tại KDL 

14h30: Xe đưa đoàn đi Tháp Bà Ponagar – một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của Vương quốc Champa cổ xưa. Tham quan Hòn Chồng, ngắm nhìn dãy núi Cô Tiên kiều diễm, nghe kể về truyền thuyết ông khổng lồ câu cá…

19h00: Dùng cơm tối, tham gia đêm Gala (Chỉ áp dụng với đoàn trên 80 khách), cùng các trò chơi vui nhộn và hấp dẫn.

*NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH * 

07h00:Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đi chợ Đầm mua sắm đặc sản. Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.

11h30 :Big Grin: ùng cơm trưa tại NH Mai Linh (Cà Ná), nghỉ ngơi, ngắm biển Cà Ná. Trên đường về đoàn mua sắm quà cho bạn bè người thân tại Phan Rang (Tỏi, rượu nho); Phan Thiết (Mực một nắng, nước mắm, khô…

18h30:Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. ABC Travel chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Điểm nổi bật

+  Được tổ chức bởi ABC Travel – Thương hiệu lữ hành chuyên nghiệp uy tín của du lịch Việt Nam.

Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm cùng đội ngũ nhân viên, hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, tận tình, năng động…hứa hẹn sẽ mang lại cho Quý khách một chuyến du lịch bổ ích, thoải mái và tràn đầy niềm vui !

+  Khách sạn Sunny hotel (ĐC: 96/2 Trần Phú, ngay biển, trung tâm), Điện thoại, Wifi, Tivi, máy lạnh, tủ lạnh, nước nóng lạnh, hồ bơi, ăn sáng buffet.

+  Chất lượng dịch vụ cao

-  Tham quan điểm du lịch nổi tiếng, khám phá nhiều hòn đảo tại Vịnh Nha Trang

-  Ăn uống đảm bảo chất lượng

-  Xe du lịch đời mới, chất lượng cao

-  Hướng dẫn viên du lịch nhiệt tình, thân thiện, tận tâm…

-  Áp dụng cho tour du lịch: Tp. HCM – Nha Trang: Biển Xanh Vẫy Gọi !

-  Vận chuyển: Xe 45 chỗ Aero Space đời mới, máy lạnh, ghế bật, hệ thống âm thanh, tivi giải trí,… 

- Khách sạn: Khách sạn Sunny Hotel : Điện thoại, Wifi, Tivi, máy lạnh, tủ lạnh, nước nóng lạnh, tắm hồ bơi trong khách sạn, ăn sáng bufeet. Tham khảo chi tiết tại website :SUNNY HOTEL

+  2 khách/phòng (Tiêu chuẩn trong tour)

- Ăn uống : gồm 05 bữa chính và 03 bữa phụ.
+ Bữa chính: 5 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 90.000/bữa
+ Bữa sáng: 1 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu… có café, giải khát;  2 bữa Buffet tại khách sạn.

- Vé tàu tham quan Vịnh, đảo.
- Vé tham quan các điểm du lịch (có bao gồm) trong chương trình.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch AAA (20.000.000 đ/người/vụ ).

- Hướng dẫn viên: vui vẻ, nhiệt tình, chu đáo, phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
- Phục vụ: Khăn lạnh, nón du lịch ABC và nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày;

** Không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT
- Phí qua khu vui chơi giải trí Vinpearland.
- Chi phí cá nhân: tắm nước ngọt,ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !
    ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM
    ĐT: (08) 22293779  /  0909 778 227 
    Yahoo: tancuongtravel                                             Sky: tancuongtravel
    E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com*
*
    ĐẶT TOUR: Vui lòng gọi 0909.778.227 Để được giá tốt nhất!*

----------

